# Home made Relabelling Solution



## retro_lad (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello All,

As someone still new to this industry. I've been looking into various relabelling/branding methods. Basically I'd like to remove the Gildan/FruitOftheLoom/etc branding from the garment and create my own.

I'm not bothered about removing any other part of the label except for the name of the manufacturer. 

Io don't really have time, or the means to buy shirts and have them re-labelled professionally by a third party.

So my question, is there any other methods or ways of achieveing this by DIY? For example could I press a transfer onto part of the label directly (so my brand would cover the name of the manufacturer)? It's hardly ground breaking, I know. But currently it's the best idea i can think of.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could remove the manufacturers label with scissors and then heat press a plastisol transfer label onto the inside t-shirt neckline.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

FYI, you can outsource this for under $.50 per shirt, although don't know if that is within your budget


----------

